# My Costume - Pic



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't sell it, turn it into a static prop, when the kids are waiting for ol Frankie there to move or reach for them, you come at them from another direction in the new "scare" costume! What a way to get them, a new take on the "bait and switch"!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great! and I agree with JA, turn it into a prop instead of selling it


----------



## dkelley (Sep 30, 2009)

Not a bad idea. Of course, that means I have to find a place to store it all year. Why don't I think about storage when I'm building these things!?


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

sell it, make some $$$$ and make another one =)


----------



## dkelley (Sep 30, 2009)

I certainly have some ideas on how I'd make it better next time! For one thing, I'd make it easier to store.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Need some pictures of the inside please


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome setup. Very creative.


----------

